# Adjusting OPV on Casadio Dafne S1



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all, have been trying to adjust the OPV on my new coffee machine Casadio Dafne S1 but seems to me that the machine is not fitted with an OPV valve. The machine brews with a pressure of 13 bars according to the gauge on the machine and 12 bars by the gauge fitted on the portafilter. I have uploaded some pictures on the insides of the machine and I would appreciate if someone could help me locate the OPV. If the machine does not have an OPV valve is it possible to fit one using this kit? http://elektros.it/shop/en/oscar-modification-kit/10-kit-opv-adjusted-to-10-bar.html









According to this post http://www.coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/46475 the OPV should be between the pump and the 3 way valve but as you can see in the pictures on my machine there is no such a thing.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Made a video showing the insides too


----------



## Evaristo (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I do have exactly the same problem with my Casadio Dafne, any help will be really apprecciated.

I'm contacting the vendor to figure out a solution, if I get it fixed I'll post the cause and solution here.

Regards!


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Evaristo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I do have exactly the same problem with my Casadio Dafne, any help will be really apprecciated.
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Dafne owner. A few days ago I had a small problem with my Casadio Enea grinder and visited the Cimbali service workhop in Elstree which is 10 minutes drive from my home. While he was fixing my grinder I asked the guy what he knows about the Casadio Dafne. He said that he knows that it came out last year and the first thing he asked when he heard about it coming out was if the pressure can be adjusted and was told that it is not possible. I don't know if you opened your machine to look inside but I did and it looks to me like it doesn't have a opv valve. I am planning of emailing the company that sells the opv kit for the Oscar to ask them if that would work with the Dafne.

Im curious where did you get your machine from and how do you get on with it? I


----------



## Evaristo (Nov 29, 2013)

Well that sounds a bit discouraging... I'm from Nuevo León, Mexico and bought the machine from a company dedicated to import espresso machines which is located in the capital.

I haven't opened my machine and will not try to because I don't feel I would know what I'm doing haha.

I've just emailed the manufacturer and hopefully I can get something worked out.

Do you (or anyone) know what happens to the quality of the shot if the brew pressure is 12 bars or above 9 bars? (as you can see, I'm a espresso newbie







)

Thanks.


----------



## Evaristo (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you got any new info on this subject?

Feels bad comming back everyday to check for anything new and see that no one else posts


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

I emailed the company who sells the opv kit for Oscar but they couldn't tell if it will work for Dafne. I have also emailed bella barista which sell espresso equipment including a various types of opv valves to see if they can help and I am waiting for a reply. Not much other than that.


----------



## Evaristo (Nov 29, 2013)

I talked with the vendor and they want me to ship the machine to their offices... It's just annoying


----------



## Evaristo (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey koahhe its been awhile now, have you got any news on this? Where you able to adjust the OPV valve?

Greetings!


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Evaristo said:


> Hey koahhe its been awhile now, have you got any news on this? Where you able to adjust the OPV valve?
> 
> Greetings!


Hey,

no I haven't done anything about it. I kind of forgot about it but will try to find someone to look at the machine pretty soon.


----------

